# 1st level DnD adventures



## Final Attack (Aug 7, 2008)

[edit] My 4th edition group tends to restart at level 1 a lot when we start new characters, it helps us to gain a better understanding of how to use the class.

Problem is that there are not that many 1st level adventures out there. Can anyone link me to good 1st level adventures?


----------



## Gailbraithe (Aug 7, 2008)

Which system?

Goodman Games released a great book, still available as a pdf from paizo, called "The Adventure Begins" that has 20 very nice first level adventures for 3.5.

If you're looking for 4E, you're pretty much SOL at this point.


----------



## Henrix (Aug 7, 2008)

For 4th edition there is not that much published yet, but there are some scenarios out there. 

Adamant Entertainment has Scourge of the Rat-Men, which is made for 4e (even though it doesn't say so officially).

Otherworld Creations has The Forgotten Tomb of Felgar the Goblin King. A one night stand, as they call it.

Wizards of the Coast has only two official scenarios for level 1:

Keep on the Shadowfell, the first in their line of adventures, a pricey alternative which does give a bit of bang for the buck.

And in Dungeon there is the first adventure of their Forgotten Realms Adventure Path - Rescue at Rivenroar. This is currently free to download, so a good alternative.

Goodman games are coming out with a couple of modules for Gencon, due to be in stores early september.

There are alos a couple of fan made scenarios, but both I remember were made by using the previews of the rules. Browse around the 4e Fan Creations forum and you'll find them.


Did I miss anything?


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 7, 2008)

By comparison, what was available in the first couple of months of 3e?


----------



## Henrix (Aug 7, 2008)

Death in Freeport and Three days to kill comes to mind, as I think those were the first, and were out as soon as 3e launched.

I can't recall how it was i Dungeon, and when Wizards released The Sunless Citadel.

I seem to remember quite a few fanmade scenarios, not to mention lines of small scenarios for couple of bucks from the likes of AEG, but that might well be from a couple of months later.

Not much of a pdf market, then.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 7, 2008)

How's free grab you?  Note the link in my sig.


----------



## delericho (Aug 7, 2008)

johnsemlak said:


> By comparison, what was available in the first couple of months of 3e?




I'm not entirely sure what purpose the comparison serves, but 3e had "Death in Freeport", "Three Days to Kill" and "The Sunless Citadel".

Additionally, the WotC website had "The Burning Plague", and I'm pretty sure Necromancer had published a free download adventure for 1st level characters ("The Wizard's Amulet"?).

Finally, each of the first two 3e Dungeon magazines had an adventure for 1st level PCs, plus a number of other adventures for levels 2-3, with adaptation guidelines.

I'm a little surprised by WotC's choice of levels for the adventures in the 4e Dungeons to date. I presume their focus at the moment is on showcasing the game (the whole game), rather than kicking off campaigns.


----------



## Zaukrie (Aug 7, 2008)

I am shocked at WotC's lack of support of intro adventures.

One dungeon crawl in the DMG, one more in the FR book, and a $30 product and the first AP adventure?

I just don't understand this from a marketing perspective. The first issue of dungeon had ZERO first level adventures. Bizarre.

Goodmangames has 2-4 adventures coming out in the next few weeks....


----------



## Frostmarrow (Aug 7, 2008)

Henrix said:


> For 4th edition there is not that much published yet, but there are some scenarios out there.
> 
> Adamant Entertainment has Scourge of the Rat-Men, which is made for 4e (even though it doesn't say so officially).




It's part of the Venture4th line so it's pretty official.


----------



## Filcher (Aug 7, 2008)

If you can wait another week, Goodman Games has something like 4 new adventures coming out. I think 3 are for 1st level PCs.

Edit. D'oh. Zaukrie already mentioned Goodman Games. Let me add content by writing that I think Sellswords of Punjar will have a battlemap, Forges of the Mountain King will have cut out foldy dungeon dressings (from Fat Dragon Games, maybe?) and Isle of the Sea Drake will have a cool, fill in the details as you explore playeer map, ala Isle of Dread.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm also disappointed by Dungeon/WOTC's lack of support to date for the 1st level adventures... my guess is they are holding back trying to get people to buy Keep of the Shadowfell, which I admit I did.


----------



## Ydars (Aug 8, 2008)

And my guess is they are too busy producing rules splatbooks to make adventures, because the latter type of product don't sell so well.

A pity most 3PPs are still tangled up with GSL problems to put anything out; Goodman and Adamant aside. 

All in all it means we, the customers, are the losers.


----------



## Jhaelen (Aug 8, 2008)

Zaukrie said:


> I am shocked at WotC's lack of support of intro adventures.



And I'm shocked that you're shocked about the lack of intro adventures 

Now, really, how many are needed? I'd say two at most.

Remember, you'll also get adventures for each of the campaign settings + RPGA adventures.


----------



## Henrix (Aug 9, 2008)

Not a first level adventure, but a 2nd lvl: Wizarsd has released the Free RPG Day scenario Treasure of Talon Pass for free.

Now, if they only could release the Worldwide D&D Game Day scenario Into the Shadowhaunt I'd be satisfied. That was actually a rather nifty little intrto scenario.


----------



## Kwalish Kid (Aug 9, 2008)

I honestly think that this edition needs very few first level adventures. It is really easy to convert adventures from other systems and populate them with new encounter groups. You might miss out on the cool terrain features available from a 4E adventure, but at first level, especially when you're figuring out the system, that doesn't matter so much.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 10, 2009)

*Starting the 1st campaign this Fall, any ideas?*

Hello from Europe,


I haven’t played DnD a long time, and have never been DM, but my fondest memories come from starting out; the character creation, starting out 1st lvl after spending all that time with friends making characters and coming up with concept ideas etc...  I don't think I've ever played beyond 8th lvl.
So I’m going to DM for the first time and am studying up the PH and DMG… 

Plus I’ve been checking out some web sites like www.dndinsider.com...
  And I’m looking for a way to introduce my group into the game, 4 ppl who are big WOW and fantasy gaming and role playing fans, but I’m trying to pick a great adventure for learning the basics but also getting them intrigued, and getting up to 2nd or 3rd lvl.

  My best gaming experience storyline wise was from the Dark Sun game; 

*Darksun: Shattered Lands* *is an AD&D game based off of the Darksun campaign pack from TSR. In the beginning of the game, you control a party of gladiators. It opens up with you in a fight with a multitude of monsters in an arena. After the battle you are sent back to the slave pens to wait for your next match. You talk to some of the other gladiators in the slave pens and escape (if you can) to help the free villages established by other escaped slaves to fight back against the totalitarian city-state of Draj and the large army they will soon send to wipe out all of the slave villages.*

  any chance some über dude translated the whole story from this PC game into a 4e campaign?  Or do you know of any adventures where the players start off as captured slaves sent to fight in the gladiatorial arenas?

So far sounds like   [FONT=&quot]Raiders of Oakhurst - Reloaded[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (award winning) and [/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]Keep on the Shadowfell will be my best bets if I can't re-build the Darksun for now yeah?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  Thanks for the help,


Dark Sun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Morrus (Aug 10, 2009)

Get the first _War of the Burning Sky_ adventure and support EN World at the same time!


----------



## Jack99 (Aug 10, 2009)

No Dark Sun, yet at least. There is a new setting which will be announced within the week, but noone knows which one it will be. 

In my sig you can find reviews of most modules released for 4e - although if you want the short version, the poster above has it right. WotbS kicks ass and takes no prisoners so far, so that's a good bet.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 11, 2009)

*War of the Burning Sky* looks great, plus it seems like a good atmosphere for the fall and winter!

  Fingers crossed for Dark Sun then for next summer maybe!

  Thanks for the help


----------



## Baumi (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome to ENWORLD! 

There are many new beginner Level Adventures out there, like In Search of Adventure - Goodman Games | RPGNow.com (6 adventures for 13 bucks), the Adventures in the Campaign Books (all 1st Level if I remember correctly) or "Keep on the Shadowfell" and "Kyper's Harvest" which are free on the D&D Test Drive Website.

P.S.: Please don't revive a threat that hasn't been touched for a year. Make a new one instead, this should avoid some confusion and it let us focus more on your own question (you can just make a link to the old threat if you want to reference to it).

P.P.S.: Here is another free one: http://www.gametrademagazine.com/public/default.asp?t=1&m=1&c=58&s=591&ai=85275&ssd=


----------

